
Popular Node.js module started charging money, is not open source anymore - andris9
https://nodemailer.com/about/why/
======
nherment
The title is a little bit misleading as the community version is still
available and MIT licensed.

Maintaining an open source project like Nodemailer is tough work and I
understand the author's approach. While open source is gratifying, it is very
much an energy drain.

The pricing is inline with what 'Big Co.' would pay although I would consider
email to be within reach of any respectable developer and not justifying a
recurring 780euros/year. That's probably the "I'd rather do it myself" side of
me talking rather than a pragmatic thought.

Best of luck to the maintainer Andris Reinman and many thanks for having
brought Nodemailer where it is now.

~~~
stephenr
> still available and MIT licensed

And apparently completely unmaintained.

The "Why Pro" text reads like the new "pro" version is either a substantial
re-write or a complete rewrite.

~~~
andris9
The "pro" is a substantial re-write. I threw out code that I do not own (like
the NTLM authentication) or that wasn't used (rfc822 parsing), fixed some
stuff (OAuth), rewrote some parts (DKIM), added some new features (DSN),
started using ES6 syntax in the entire codebase and bundled all previously
separated modules into a single one which means that installation from npm
should take less than 2 seconds.

------
znpy
The title is definitely misleading.

